# CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?



## LoL-Fighter (13. November 2019)

*CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor ca einem Monat einen PC bei Mifcom bestellt und zusammengebaut geliefert bekommen.
An sich läuft alles sauber, nur die CPU Temperaturen bereiten mir etwas Kopfschmerzen...

Hier mal ein paar Fakten:


*Gehäuse:* be quiet! - Pure Base 600 schwarz
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 12x 3,8GHz, 64MB L3
*CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
*Mainboard:* MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus | AMD X570
*Grafikkarte:* NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 8GB | Palit GameRock Premium
*Arbeitsspeicher:* 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-2666 | 2x 16GB
*SSD 1:* 1TB Samsung 860 EVO
*SSD 2:* (M.2 / PCIe)	500GB Samsung 970 EVO Plus
*Netzteil:* 750W - be quiet! Straight Power 11
*Monitor:* 49" Philips 499P9H (Dual WQHD | FreeSync | Curved )
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 10 Pro 64 Bit

Temperaturen:
Idle: ~60°
99-100%: ~93° (3D Visualisierung)

Dies ist eine Workstation und wird hauptsächlich für CAD und 3D Visualisierungen genutzt

Ist es für einen 12-Kerner (24 Threads) normal so heiß zu werden?
Dachte ein Dark Rock Pro 4 müsste das locker bewältigen können?
Oder kann es am schallgedämmpten Gehäuse liege das hier zu wenig Luftdurchsatz herscht?

Vorweg: Wasserkühlung ist keine Option

Würde mich sehr über eure Erfahrung und Tipps freuen

Danke,


----------



## _Berge_ (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Schutzfolie vergessen abzuziehen?

Die Lüfter drehen sich auch? richtige Richtung? (zum Gehäuselüfter hinten)

Hast du mal ein Foto vom gesamten Aufbau? 

Wie sieht generell der Airflow aus?

Mit offenem Seitenteil verändert sich die Temperatur?

Allgemein Reicht der Dark Rock Pro 4 und du solltest je nach Last und Umgebung bei um die 70 - 80 Grad maximal liegen, im günstigsten Fall sogar unter 70

War das ein Fertig Rechner? die Bezeichnung klingt nach MifCom, nicht das die Mist gebaut haben


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Vorallem verstehe ich nicht 3700X/3900X und RTX2060 Plus/ RTX2070 GR ???
Wenn ne CPU voll ackern muß, werden da auch mal 90° gesehen.
OC?
Gruß T.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Vorallem verstehe ich nicht 3700X/3900X und RTX2060 Plus/ RTX2070 GR ???
> Wenn ne CPU voll ackern muß, werden da auch mal 90° gesehen.
> OC?
> Gruß T.



Wahrscheinlich nur Copy - Paste

das ist wahrscheinlich die Grundconfig:

Workstation Ryzen 7 3700X - RTX 2060 Plus - Workstations AMD Ryzen


----------



## LoL-Fighter (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Ups sorry => copy-paste, 3700  und 2060 sind die Grundkonfiguration wie _Berge_ bereits angemerkt hat.

- Schutzfolie ist natürlich überall ab
- Lüfter sollten sich in dir Richtige richtung drehen das hab ich schonmal getestet - werd ich aber nochmal prüfen
- Fotos mache ich sobald das rendering durchgelaufen ist... will nicht riskieren das hier jetzt was abschmiert ^^

PC ist nich OC. vl von mainboard aber ich selber hab nichts verändert


----------



## Tolotos66 (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Mit was liest Du die Temps aus?
Gruß T.


----------



## Research (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Denke unzureichende Belüftung.
Was ist wo verbaut?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*



LoL-Fighter schrieb:


> *CPU:* AMD Ryzen 9 3900X | 12x 3,8GHz, 64MB L3
> *CPU-Kühler:* be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
> 
> Temperaturen:
> ...




unvervolte mal deinen RYZEN für den anfang mit den selben werten wie in dieser anleitung.. funktionieren auch mit 3900x  
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryze...romsparen-mit-AMD-durch-Undervolting-1335149/
10-15c idle/load weniger im schnitt bei kaum messbarem leistungsverlust, ganz ohne kopfschmerzen


----------



## LoL-Fighter (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Mit was liest Du die Temps aus?
> Gruß T.



Derzeit mit dem sogenannte "Dragon Center" welches auf dem PC vorinstalliert war... ist eine Software von MSI soweit ich weiß weil ich ein MSI Board habe...
Gibts eine kostenlose alternative zum Temperatur auslesen? (Vl stimmt ja wirklich das Programm nicht...)




RNG_GPU schrieb:


> unvervolte mal deinen RYZEN für den anfang mit den selben werten wie in dieser anleitung.. funktionieren auch mit 3900x
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryze...romsparen-mit-AMD-durch-Undervolting-1335149/
> 10-15c idle/load weniger im schnitt bei kaum messbarem leistungsverlust, ganz ohne kopfschmerzen



Hm wär eine option, hab aber im OC Bereich noch nie was gemacht.. hab davon null Ahnung...
Werd mir später das Video ansehen... wenns gut Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird und man Leistungsmäßig kaum was merkt wärs wie gesagt eine Option.
Vorrangig ist an der Kiste aber Performance.

Kann man aktuelle Settings irgendwie speichern damit ich zur Not wieder zu den alten Einstellungen komme?


----------



## RNG_AGESA (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

im BIOS kannst du selbstverständlich deine settings speichern/laden.
performanceunterschiede wirst du im workflow keine bemerken - jedenfalls bemerke ich keine bei vectorworks zb.


----------



## BojackHorseman (13. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Soweit mir bekannt ist, gilt das Pure Base 600 in Sachen Airflow nicht gerade als Vorzeigemodell.

Wie _Berge_ bereits schrieb, sollte ein DRP4 den 3900X auf 70-80 Grad zähmen können, allerdings dann auch deutlich hörbar in einem relativ "kleinen" Case wie dem Pure Base.

Wenn der Rechner als Workstation genutzt wird, solltest Du einen weiteren Lüfter vorn und oben hinten nachrüsten. Ich schätze mal im Innenraum entsteht ein Wärmestau, weil der Druck von vorn und der Sog nach hinten zu gering ist für diese CPU, die häufig unter Volllast läuft.

Btw.

Lad Dir mal HWiNFO64 runter, da findest Du unter der Schaltfläche "Sensors" mit dem roten Thermometer alle Informationen.


----------



## LoL-Fighter (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

wollte gerade den PC ausschalten als mal wiede rein Windows-Update vorgeschalgen wurde... da kam ich auf die Idee Allgemein meine Treibner auf Stand zu bringen..
über das Dragon-Center wurden mir auch update für AMD chipset und bios vorgeschlagen.
Diese hab ich auch gemacht und siehe da => die Temperatur steht bei 72°.. sieht also gut aus.
Cinebench R20 hab ich genau 7000 Punkte (beim letzten mal 7016)
Scheint sich also mit dem Update erledigt zu haben


----------



## _Berge_ (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Na immerhin, einfach mal beobachten, freut mich aber dass es nun doch so simpel war

Das Dragon Center würde ich trotzdem runterschmeißen und Manuell Updaten... solche Software macht gerne Murks


----------



## LoL-Fighter (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!

Zum Abschluss:

Hier ein Foto vom Innenleben:
https://i.imgur.com/KgAtG0Y.jpg

Lüfter drehen alle korrekt

Temperatur ändert sich auch bei geöffnetem gehäuse nicht um 1 Grad => Airflow sollte also auch kein Problem sein


----------



## _Berge_ (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Dann passts, Kabel gut verlegt nichts stört

Airflow passt dann auch, Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Rechenknecht


----------



## LoL-Fighter (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Muss das Thema leider nochmal aufgreiffen => zu früh gefreut.

solange die CPU alleine arbeitet ist alles im Grünen Bereich, kommen jetzt aber noch arbeiten für die GPU dazu (also CPU + GPU auf Anschlag) steigt die CPU-Temperatur wieder auf 90°+.
Bei offenem Seitenteil scheint die Temperatur bei ~75° zu bleiben.
Dürfte also wirklich am Airflow liegen...

werde als nächstes mal versuchen die obere Abdeckung zu öffnen.

Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen was ich probieren kann wobei die Lautstärke möglichst gering bleibt?


----------



## _Berge_ (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Da du keine Festplatten nutzt -> Festplatten Käfige raus

Vorne einen weiteren Lüfter rein

Oben die Abdeckung etwas höher und evtl. einen weiteren Lüfter in den Deckel ausblasend montieren um einen Hitzestau zu verwmeiden


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Saugt der hintere Lüfter ab und bläst der Vordere ein? Bläst der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers auf den hinteren Lüffi?
Gruß T.


----------



## LoL-Fighter (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Saugt der hintere Lüfter ab und bläst der Vordere ein? Bläst der Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers auf den hinteren Lüffi?
> Gruß T.



Ganz genau,

Vorne saugt ins Gehäuse,
Hinten bläst aus dem Gehäuse raus,
CPU kühle bläst zum hinteren Lüfter

Eben ohne dem Oberen Deckel bleibt die Temperatur bei etwa 83°... immerhin schonmal 10° weniger



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Da du keine Festplatten nutzt -> Festplatten Käfige raus
> 
> Vorne einen weiteren Lüfter rein
> Oben die Abdeckung etwas höher und evtl. einen weiteren Lüfter in den Deckel ausblasend montieren um einen Hitzestau zu verwmeiden



Das werde ich versuchen... Vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## _Berge_ (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

hier sind alle Angaben

Vorne hast du einen 140mm Lüfter und hinten einen 120mm

be quiet! Pure Base 600 schwarz, schallgedämmt ab €' '66,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Fox2010 (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Ich habe das Silent Base 601 ist etwas ähnlich zu dem Case und auch gedämmt, vorne sollten schon 2 Lüfter sein, einer allein schaufelt da zu wenig Luft rein. Bei mir passen sogar 3 rein vorne und ich hab es auch komplett bestückt.
Vorne 3 rein hinten einer raus und im Deckel 2 Lüfter noch raus, so können die alle auf 700-800UPM Laufen, es bleibt Kühl und leise 
Hab alle Lüfter übers MB laufen bis auf die oberen 2 über die Lüftersteuerung auf Stufe 1

Würde daher empfehlen vorne und oben noch einen einzubauen.


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Ich wusste gar nicht, das das BeQuiet so einen miesen Airflow hat. Ich hab in meinem InWin nur 3 Propeller im Boden und einen für hinten und null Tempprobleme. Und das mit ner Vega 64.
Da bleibt dann wohl tatsächlich nur eine Aufrüstung der Kühlung mit Umbaumaßnahmen.
Gruß T.


----------



## BojackHorseman (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Der Unterschied zwischen einem 3900X und 1800X ist schon gewaltig.

Wir ich auf Seite 1 bereits schrieb, das Pure Base ist eigentlich zu klein für so eine CPU. Man braucht da schon ordentlichen Airflow und auch einen gewissen Rauminhalt, damit kein Wärmestau entsteht. Problematisch ist zu, die VRMs mögen es auch nicht, ständig in Temperaturen über 80 Grad zu schmoren, auch wenn sie für wesentlich höhere Temperaturen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Tolotos66 (14. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Klar das ein 3900X mehr heizt. Dafür habe ich aber auch ne Vega drin. Sollte also Gleichstand bedeuten  War halt nur überrascht, weil ja oft so wärmstens empfohlen.
Gruß T.


----------



## LoL-Fighter (18. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

so 2 stk. be quiet silent wings 3 140mm PWM Lüfter sind bestellt.

macht es einen unterschied wo / wie ich diese am Mainboard anschließe oder einfach da wo noch platz ist?
kamm man eigentlich einstellen das die Gehäuselüfter je nach bedarf schneller oder langsamer drehen?


----------



## TJW65 (18. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Die Lüfter kannst du einfach an einen freien Platz auf deinem Mainboard stecken, macht keinen Unterschied.
Wenn du die Lüfter auf dem Board an stöpseltst regelst das Bios die Steuerung meist völlig von alleine.

MFG


----------



## Fox2010 (19. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Besser ist eine Lüfterkurve im Bios zu setzen, wo du die ansteckst ist egal solange Anschlüsse frei sind einfach drauf, ansonsten einen Splitter nehmen und 2 gleiche zusammen stecken.

Würde die beiden Silent Wings 3 in die front setzen da die besser sind als die Pure Wings die beim Case dabei sind, die mitgelieferten verbaust du am besten so: einen hinten und einen hinten oben.

So schlecht ist der Airflow bei Be-Quiet garnicht, aber ist klar da dort nicht soviel reingeht wie durch ein Meshifi, da die Front geschlossen ist und noch Schalldämmung in der Front sitzt und somit nur durch die Seiten etwas Luft angesaugt wird, daher ist es sehr ratsam so ein Case in der Front mit guten Lüftern voll zu bestücken dann gibt es auch keine Probleme.

Bin mit meinem Case super zufrieden, das Ding bleibt fast staubfrei und ist rundum gedämmt: in den Seiten, dem Deckel und der Front, daher sind gute Lüfter einfach Pflicht, dann bekommt man das auch gut gekühlt und super Leise.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, das das BeQuiet so einen miesen Airflow hat. Ich hab in meinem InWin nur 3 Propeller im Boden und einen für hinten und null Tempprobleme. Und das mit ner Vega 64.
> Da bleibt dann wohl tatsächlich nur eine Aufrüstung der Kühlung mit Umbaumaßnahmen.
> Gruß T.



Ich habe noch nie mit einem 601 gearbeitet, aber allgemein haben Gehäuse mit geschlossener Front und vielen unbenutzen Lüfterplätzen ein konzeptionelles Problem: Der Frontlüfter saugt hier nicht von draußen, sondern aus dem Bereich hinter der Front an. Dieser Bereich wiederum hat zwei Öffnungsbereiche, über die Luft nachströmen könnte – 2 schmale, vergitterte Schlitze links und rechts, hintern denen kühle Außenluft wartet, oder zwei riesige, rund 140 × 140 mm messende Verbindungen in den Innenraum, aus dem wunderbar warme Luft rezirkuliert werden kann. Man kann sich ausmalen, welcher Luftstrom den größeren Anteil hat.




LoL-Fighter schrieb:


> so 2 stk. be quiet silent wings 3 140mm PWM Lüfter sind bestellt.
> 
> macht es einen unterschied wo / wie ich diese am Mainboard anschließe oder einfach da wo noch platz ist?
> kamm man eigentlich einstellen das die Gehäuselüfter je nach bedarf schneller oder langsamer drehen?



Du kannst jeden Lüfteranschluss entweder im UEFI oder über die MSI-Tools frei konfigurieren. Die jeweils optimale Kurve musst du ausprobieren, Voreinstellungen sind meist nicht auf die ab Werk langsam drehenden Be Quiets ausgerichtet.


----------



## LoL-Fighter (25. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Hallo zusammen,

also Lüfter sind nun montiert => vorne die 2 neuen silent wings 3, und der alte lüfter ist jetzt oben.
der deckel oben hat glaube ich Stufen wie man die Höhe einstellen kann - hab hier mal die mittlere gewählt

Außerdem habe ich gesehend as die Standard-Lüfter des Gehäuses vorn einen 3-Stufigen Regler haben und hier war natürlich die leiseste stufe eingestellt...
habe jetzt alle Lüfter direkt aufs Mainboard angesteckt.

habe nun folgende Temperaturen:

Raumtemperatur: 23-24° C
CPU ausgelastet: ~69° C
CPU + GPU ausgelastet: CPU- ~80° C , GPU- 65° C

Also fürs erste scheint es eine deutliche verbesserung zu geben.
Werde mir trotzdem die sache mit dem undervolten noch ansehen aber fürs erste dürfte das mal so reichen.

Vielen Dank an alle für eure Tipps!


----------



## cordonbleu (25. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*

Ich kann dir noch empfehlen die Staubgitter in der Front des Gehäuses rauszunehmen. Das verbessert den Airflow von vorn ins Gehäuse etwas. Ansonsten habe ich bei mir vorne 2x 120mm Lüfter + Radiator der CPU und hinten einen 120 mm Lüfter sowie oben hinten einen 140 mm Lüfter und den Deckel auf die erste geöffnete Stufe gestellt. Damit sind die Temps bei mir nun sehr annehmbar geworden. 
Für mehr Luft von vorn könnte man auch überlegen eine Aussparung an der Unterseite des Frontdeckels zu machen, damit da mehr Luft gezogen werden kann.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2019)

*AW: CPU wird unter volllast sehr heiß 90°+ trotz guten Kühler?*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie mit einem 601 gearbeitet, aber allgemein haben Gehäuse mit geschlossener Front und vielen unbenutzen Lüfterplätzen ein konzeptionelles Problem: Der Frontlüfter saugt hier nicht von draußen, sondern aus dem Bereich hinter der Front an. Dieser Bereich wiederum hat zwei Öffnungsbereiche, über die Luft nachströmen könnte – 2 schmale, vergitterte Schlitze links und rechts, hintern denen kühle Außenluft wartet, oder zwei riesige, rund 140 × 140 mm messende Verbindungen in den Innenraum, aus dem wunderbar warme Luft rezirkuliert werden kann. Man kann sich ausmalen, welcher Luftstrom den größeren Anteil hat.


Das ist bei meinem Define C nicht anders. Deswegen habe ich vorne zwei 140´er Lüfter verbaut.
Die Belüftungsschlitze sollte man auch regelmäßig aussaugen und auch den Front-Staubfilter reinigen.


----------

